# 250 cupcakes



## glotjoe (Jun 16, 2009)

I have to bake 250 cupcakes for a wedding on a saturday. Should I start baking them 4-5 days beforehand and refrigerate or freeze them? If I freeze them, what should I freeze them in and when should I take them out to frost them?


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

freeze either in a zip lock bag or individually wrap with pastic. if you are going to decorate them on saturday i would take em out friday night, plenty thawed by morning.


----------



## glotjoe (Jun 16, 2009)

Is freezing better than refrigerating? and if so, how many days in advance can I make them? I definitely want to try to spread the work out as much as possible.


Do you know of any good resources for cupcake tiers/stands/displays?


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

Is freezing better than refrigerating? 

freezing will keep the cupcake longer then refrigeration.


and if so, how many days in advance can I make them? I definitely want to try to spread the work out as much as possible. 

you could make em a week in advance and freeze them all if you have the room for it. You can even frost them while they are frozen and wait for them to defrost before serving, I just wouldn't recommend frosting THEN freezing.


Do you know of any good resources for cupcake tiers/stands/displays?

Always check your local dollar store for cheap, sometimes even reusable, cookware, dishes, tablecloths etc.. . A simple and easy display can be made from fabric covered foam board in the desired tiers you need. 

One time I raided a deli for 3 pickle buckets, cut them in 3 different heights, set them on the table, blanketed them with a cheap blue plastic tablecloth, then covered that with a nice white linen lace tablecloth, put my friends wedding cake tiers on the steps made by the buckets and spread fresh flowers around the landscape of the table. everybody loved it. After the reception my friend asked where I had gotten the cake tiers, when she found out they were draped plastic buckets under her mothers lace she hit floor laughing. also want to point out I was playing Macgyver, cause I WAS NOT in charge of the cake or its display or anything.


----------

